

My Stolen MacBook just showed up in Vietnam. Am I screwed? - skilesare
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5t695mvx589br1a/Vietnam.PNG

======
ascotan
can you remote wipe it?
[http://support.apple.com/kb/ph2701](http://support.apple.com/kb/ph2701)

~~~
skilesare
I've locked it. I'm not too concerned about remote wiping it. I have all my
stuff backed up and I'm sure they are about to wipe it. It has already gone
'offline'.

